# Driving to Alaska thru Canada (pandemic)



## Flatlander (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi All,

I’m curious if anyone on here has experience driving to Alaska thru Canada while the border is closed.

Canada currently allows it if you’re going to school, a permanent residence, or a job. The last option is what I’m wondering about specifically. I’m thinking about going wwoofing up there and I’m wondering if some sort of documentation of that intent would fly as a “job.”

Thanks


----------



## CouchPunx (Feb 12, 2021)

Flatlander said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m curious if anyone on here has experience driving to Alaska thru Canada while the border is closed.
> 
> ...


What month you thinking about? If you time it with cannery work you could probably get an actual job offer (then just don’t work)


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 14, 2021)

CouchPunx said:


> What month you thinking about? If you time it with cannery work you could probably get an actual job offer (then just don’t work)


March or April. That’s not a bad idea.


----------



## AG Golda (Mar 29, 2021)

Hey, where in Canada are you starting ?  I'm in NB and looking to find someone to travel with in Canada


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 30, 2021)

Uni Vera said:


> Hey, where in Canada are you starting ?  I'm in NB and looking to find someone to travel with in Canada


Hi there,

My idea to travel north didn’t really develop anymore. I’ll be starting to work in Glacier National Park in a few weeks here, and will be going thru Waterton, Alberta pretty often to access my corner of the park. When / if the border goes back to normal I hope to hang out in Waterton and the Canadian Rockies a lot. Let me know if you are in the area.

best of luck


----------

